# Extreme Power Build options



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I am waiting for my frame to arrive . I bought an Extreme Power from Ebay . The quandray now is how to build it .

Where I am from, the cost of Shimano seems to be susbtantially cheaper than Campagnolo parts . My options costs being the same , would be Chorus 11 or Dura Ace 7950 for my groupset . I am kind of leaning on getting the Shimano since I have a set of Zipp wheels with a shimano spline lying around in the house ( I only use them for races with my Tri Bike ) .

If I were to go the Campy route I would probably have to spend more and buy a set of wheels maybe a Zonda or Eurus . Although , I have never owned a Campy equipped bike so am sort of curious about it . 

If I were to pursue my Dura Ace build I would probably get a KCNC scandium post or Thomson Masterpiece post , Zipp service course stem and Bars and Yokozuna reaction cable system . Selle Smp Glider or a Fizik Antares saddle 

If I were to go Campy chorus , I would probably go with a 3T bar , post and stem and the wheels mentioned above . and the same saddle options

Or to throw more confusion I could go slightly used Dura Ace 7800 vs. Brand new Ultegra 6700. 

What build would you guys recommend ? I am not too " it has to be italian group on an Italian frame " mentality , since Milram , Rabobank and Mapei used shimano in their bikes . But if I do go Campy , I would put all italian company products on it ( even though I am Asian and have zero Italian blood)


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Campy Record 11. Splurge on yourself. You only live once (I don't care what Hindus say)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

See it this way

Ultegra will be perfectly fine, 7800 is all you need.

But if you want Campagnolo, then it will haunt you and at the end you will end spending twice.

Also in my modest opinion the best build ( if you don't have the original Colnago Seatpost ) would include 3T Dorico Team seapost, 3T Rotundo Team bars and 3T ARX Team stem.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> See it this way
> 
> Ultegra will be perfectly fine, 7800 is all you need.
> 
> ...



Salsa sayeth the truth! I'm also in agreement on 3t. Just ordered my 3rd 3T team Doric post for my C40. Also have a spare 3T Arx stem. But for bars, I must have my Specialized bars. 

I still have DA 9 speed on one of my bikes & I must admit that Shimano's shifting is slightly better. I just can't stand their hoods, although I have not tried the new style. I'm sure I would like them a lot. But now I am well vested with Campy so I can't change even if I wanted to. Not that I want to.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll probably go Shimano since I have a good set of wheels already . I think I would go for the 3t stuff and post but i'll get the ones with the white or gray stripes and not the fancier ones with the red stripes . My frame is pr 00 , so i would like to keep the build black and white without other colors . I am thinking those versus saddles of fizik that are black would look good with it .


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you have not ridden campy you owe it to youself, and your new bike, to give it a go. I guarantee all your other bikes will soon be "upgraded" to campy. Wheels can't dictate which way to go, change out the freehub. SR/Record 11s would be nice, but since the frame is used why not get some Chours/Record 10s off ebay too? DA/Ultegra is fine, will work great and give you lots of pleasure riding. However I really love the shifting set up of campy (thumb lever) and can't imagine ever going back. All my bikes are now Campagnolo even my 125mm rear spaced, steel, SLX Voyager has Centaur on it. 

FWIW I think if you get wheels you should strongly give Eurus a look. I have both Zonda and Eurus and think they hit the sweet spot of value/performance. The Eurus seems to me to spinn up faster and climb a bit better. I like Fulcrum zeros with the red spokes if you want some bling, but have never ridden a pair. Have to be pretty much the same more or less.

IT frame and IT parts cannot be beat. If I were to go with Shimano parts I'd probably be looking at a Cerevelo, Specialized, Orbea, Merckx, etc bike. But that is probably just the old fart in me.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahh, an excuse to post pics :thumbsup:










3T + Campy + Colnago = Bella

Functionally Chorus is essenitally the same as Record and SR. You don't have to deal with ceramic bearings. Most of the weight difference is in the gear set, which can be swapped out for around $100.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I may seem wishy washy but yes , I understand the want to go Campy . I may be trying to analyze on a practical or rational standpoint , but yes there is a voice whispering go Campy . I guess my fascination with bikes is more than typical or rational ,and involves passion of sorts . Maybe I should go give Campy a try, as Salsa mentioned it will haunt me . 

My only worry is that if I love Campy too much, I will have to retrofit the two other 2 road bikes I have . Which is a high possibility, since they are currently 9 speed Shimano. 

Since , I am kind of dabbling with fire now . A few more questions I throw to the group 

1) I am based abroad I usually purchase stuff and have it shipped to me from the US from my freight forwarder or consolidator . If I were to purchase from Maestro UK ( his Campy is cheap ? ) , are there any import taxes that the recipient ( in my case the warehouse guy who consolidates my stuff ) would have to pay ? Or, does it just arrive in the mail without any catch ?

2) Going Record I think adds a bit of more refinement to a classy road build . Would my Zipp wheels which tend to be on the Tri geek side , look off ? The set I have is not their latest, but in my opinion still a good set of wheels . In the review link below it looks Ok on a storck, I think they look badass on my tri bike, but I wonder if they would blend with a Campy Colnago Build especially since the rear is deeper than the usual aero wheel we see on road bikes . I could put like black zipp decals on them to subdue them a bit , my frame btw is PR00 . 

http://vimeo.com/6758384


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jaydg said:


> I'll probably go Shimano since I have a good set of wheels already . I think I would go for the 3t stuff and post but i'll get the ones with the white or gray stripes and not the fancier ones with the red stripes . My frame is pr 00 , so i would like to keep the build black and white without other colors . I am thinking those versus saddles of fizik that are black would look good with it .


Seems like you are trying to talk yourself into the Shimano. You can change the hub spline on the Zipp wheel for $100. I know this because I did it on a set of Zipp 202s that I won on e-bay.

At the end of the day, you need to go with what you feel is right. However, I don't want you to rush into this and then see you posting something like Salsa a couple years down the road. "To switch to Campy or not".

When my Campy 10 speed is tuned correctly, I find it hard to imagine anything shifting smoother than it. It shifts smooth under power on a climb. Can't imagine something being smoother, but I guess it is always possible. I've ridden my sisters and brother in-laws Shimano Ultegra and 105 equipped bikes and wasn't the least bit impressed. However, to each their own.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is a pic of my C50 with Zipp 303s on it. I usually run 404s on my Arte, but don't know if I have pics of it with the 404s on it. I'll look for one.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jaydg said:


> I may seem wishy washy but yes , I understand the want to go Campy . I may be trying to analyze on a practical or rational standpoint , but yes there is a voice whispering go Campy . I guess my fascination with bikes is more than typical or rational ,and involves passion of sorts . Maybe I should go give Campy a try, as Salsa mentioned it will haunt me .
> 
> My only worry is that if I love Campy too much, I will have to retrofit the two other 2 road bikes I have . Which is a high possibility, since they are currently 9 speed Shimano.
> 
> ...


There should be no duty on the parts as long as Mike at Maestro labels them correctly on the invoice. I had to deal with this on 2 Campy Record groups I ordered. US Customs charged me $300+ in duty and my Customs expediter (i.e., UPS) was too stupid to understand what was going on. UPS just tried to pass the $300+ along to me and demanded a check from me before giving me the package. They only started to listen to me once I put a stop payment on the check and threatened to sue them for negligence pertaining to the matter since they actually charged me a fee for being my customs agent.

Now, wheels and frames are a different story, but components are duty free if they are being shipped to the US.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I succesfully migrated my Extreme Power to SR11 and now I am on the process to migrate the Extreme C to Record 11. Both were full 7800 with carbon wheels.

There are some sellers here that I use and can get the stuff quite cheap, but I understand I am benefiting of the strong CHF/EUR and CHF/USD exchange rate, also some of my dealers are Germany based and don't ship in the US ( or ask high shipping prices ).


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> There should be no duty on the parts as long as Mike at Maestro labels them correctly on the invoice. I had to deal with this on 2 Campy Record groups I ordered. US Customs charged me $300+ in duty and my Customs expediter (i.e., UPS) was too stupid to understand what was going on. UPS just tried to pass the $300+ along to me and demanded a check from me before giving me the package. They only started to listen to me once I put a stop payment on the check and threatened to sue them for negligence pertaining to the matter since they actually charged me a fee for being my customs agent.
> 
> Now, wheels and frames are a different story, but components are duty free if they are being shipped to the US.



So as long as he labels it as " components , not taxable " I won't have to shell out any payment for tax ? 


I am sending it to a warehouse and if the mailman or courier asks for a customs payment , the guy who recieves the package will probably just scratch his head and send it back to Europe . Are my odds worth gambling with ? it's hard to macro manage the situation from half way around the world as compared to being a US resident and having it sent to the house.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

jaydg said:


> My only worry is that if I love Campy too much, I will have to retrofit the two other 2 road bikes I have . Which is a high possibility, since they are currently 9 speed Shimano.


You say that like it is a bad thing


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jaydg said:


> So as long as he labels it as " components , not taxable " I won't have to shell out any payment for tax ?
> 
> 
> I am sending it to a warehouse and if the mailman or courier asks for a customs payment , the guy who recieves the package will probably just scratch his head and send it back to Europe . Are my odds worth gambling with ? it's hard to macro manage the situation from half way around the world as compared to being a US resident and having it sent to the house.


Mike should know exactly what he is doing regarding customs. I just had a bad situation where 11speed.com, now out of business, listed the components as a "bicycle groupo" and then after that broke down the contents of the groupo. Since the Customs Duty schedule did not have a "Components Groupo" listing, they thought it fell under "other" which was subject to a 5% duty. However, in going down the list of the components, each and every one of them was duty free. I think I might still have the paperwork, but am not sure.

Mike has been around for a while and ships a lot of stuff to the US. So, I would be willing to bet that he knows exactly what he needs to do to get the components to your guy without them being subject to duty. If in doubt, just talk to Mike about it. I'm getting ready to buy a MXL from him. Deadline for the order is going to be around August.

Edit to add: The customs duty schedule has specific categories that are duty free. Mike would have to label them according to the specific category, and they even have corresponding numbers to them.

Here you go. It is called the Harmonized Tariff Schedule, or HTS for short. Scroll almost all the way down the page to the 8714 section and you will see what I am talking about. Pedals carry 8% (8714.96.10). Cotterless cranks (8714.96.50) are "free". Deraileurs (8714.99.50) are free. Caliper brakes (8714.94.30) are free. If Mike codes things according to the relevant HTS codes and doesn't just list the shipment as "Bicycle Component Groupo", you should be alright.

http://www.usitc.gov/publications/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/1100c87.pdf

Here is the US Customs & Border patrol page with the entire HTS schedule on it:

http://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I succesfully migrated my Extreme Power to SR11 and now I am on the process to migrate the Extreme C to Record 11. Both were full 7800 with carbon wheels.


Hey Salsa, how ya liking the C50 compared to the others? How do rank them? Especially interested on your impressions with the c40 and Ext C. I chatted with a fellow Colnago-ista while at a stop light and he had a Ext P, EPS, C50, C40 and one or two others he mentioned (maybe a Prez and CX1???- I forget) and he stated that the EPS was arguably the best and probably his favorite. But then he said the C40 was his next favorite. I almost got the impression that even though the EPS was objectively the lighter, stiffer, faster bike, the C40 was his true favorite.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have also heard and read that the EPS is stiffer while still comfortable.

I can only believe it, with a 1 1/8 " - 1 1/2 " fork and biger conical tubes and stiffer fork, it has to be, specially when climbing or sprinting off the saddle. the rear end provides still some comfort on the saddle area.

About mine, it is indeed clear that the EPs are stiffer, more responsive and faster. well as my 2 EPs have different geometry and size it is difficult to compare. I like them both and I can perceive the clear EP characteristic on them but they perform a bit different, being the traditional more comfortable.

I guess it is because of the rear end. the sloping has an smaller rear triangle and the 54 trad has the Star Fork that is less stiff than the Carbon 75.

All was decided before about migrating the 54 EP, but as I could unexpectedly get this C-50, then at the end I decided to migrate the white 52s and not the 54Trad because I think the 52s ( which is close to a 56 traditional ) is a better fit for me. I need a 130mm stem on the 54.

Now the C-50 has the qualities I liked more on the 54 EP but amplified. it is indeed more compliant and comfortable, you can feel it on the road, not that much as the C-40 though. That C-40 will probably find a new home some day and I will maybe try to get another on 56cm

Also you can clearly see how the EP outperforms the C-50 when climbing or motoring real fast.

So I think what I have now is a very good balance.

I have a C-50 56cm which is built for comfort, lower gearing and generally more relaxed and a EP 52s that is good for the days I want to push it harder, great so far.

I was decided to sell the EP 54 and the Extreme C, but finally I took the decision to keep the Extreme C. 

The Extreme C has a different feel, it is softer than the EP but indeed climbs better than the C-50.

I am on the process of buying the parts and I will rebuild it probably the next week. I need to get a set of Hyperons or probably I would settle with Neutrons for it. we will see.

Also I am having a hard time deciding what I want to do with the handlebars.

I used to love the Cinelli RAMs but now I am leaning more and more into getting classic bend bars, the 3T Rotundos with 3T ARXs are tempting me too much and also you can shave some 150grams or more of the bike with that switch, 150 grams is what made a real difference on a climbing specific frame, so I guess it is an oxymoron to put a set of RAMs on it and losing it right ? we'll see


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just a note, Salsa. I gave up the combo of Rotundos and Campagnolo hoods because I found it too difficult to reach the thumb shifters from the drops. Maybe I had the hoods too high up and did not experiment enough with tilt, hood height and stem length. Lovely bars, though. Very comfortable and great looks.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I ordered a set of the Pro version first to experiment before ordering the Carbon version, I will report here the results.

However let me tell you I have seen lots of pictures on the net with Rotundos set up wrong, seems that people like the idea of having a classic bar but no idea of how it should be setup.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Mike should know exactly what he is doing regarding customs. I just had a bad situation where 11speed.com, now out of business, listed the components as a "bicycle groupo" and then after that broke down the contents of the groupo. Since the Customs Duty schedule did not have a "Components Groupo" listing, they thought it fell under "other" which was subject to a 5% duty. However, in going down the list of the components, each and every one of them was duty free. I think I might still have the paperwork, but am not sure.
> 
> Mike has been around for a while and ships a lot of stuff to the US. So, I would be willing to bet that he knows exactly what he needs to do to get the components to your guy without them being subject to duty. If in doubt, just talk to Mike about it. I'm getting ready to buy a MXL from him. Deadline for the order is going to be around August.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info , it is much appreciated . I'll start looking for a good deal on Campy .


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have also heard and read that the EPS is stiffer while still comfortable.
> 
> I can only believe it, with a 1 1/8 " - 1 1/2 " fork and biger conical tubes and stiffer fork, it has to be, specially when climbing or sprinting off the saddle. the rear end provides still some comfort on the saddle area.
> 
> ...


Look at the Ram bar and separate Ram stem, or some other Cinelli stem. That will save you close to those 150 grams. That is what I went with on my C50. Kind of crazy that the one piece bar/stem Ram weighs more than the Ram bar and Ram stem combined. I think I ended up going with the Cinelli Neo stem, but I am not completely certain about that and I am too tired to go downstairs and look right now.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jaydg said:


> Thanks for the info , it is much appreciated . I'll start looking for a good deal on Campy .


Hope you find a great deal on Campy and that the info will be useful.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I was using Shimano... and I thought it was fine and practical. Then my bike broke and I borrowed my builder's bike with Record. When my new frame arrived I broke and went for the Campy..."Ka-thunk!"

I still get a little inner smile each time I remember to think about the shifting.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

In as much as I am curious about Super record and I admire the aesthetic of its levers , the costs of adapting are there and quite substantial . My Zipp campy conversion hub is $176 , my road shoes have shimano cleats ( my 3 other bikes are shimano pedal equipped ) so I would probably throw in a new set of sidis into the equation to match the Campy pedals I would be getting if I go Record . I wouldnt want to put ultegra pedals on a campy build !

So , I think for this EP build I will aim for Di2. And for a added bell and whistle , a satellite shifter for the rear deraileur on the bar for climbing . It will address my gadget fetish , be compatible with my wheelsets both for bad weather training and my zipp set . The shifting should be a totally different and precise experience . It should also be blingy enough for the starbucks stop . Time to start hunting for it ! 

I will go Campy Super Record on my next bike ( theoretically the last , the dream bike ) . One day I will encounter a good deal on a Pegoretti BLE or Marcelo my size . When I do get it , it can have a Campy world of it's own . Campy group, pedals, sidi shoes and it's own wheels whereas my nags can stay shimano ( for now at least ).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jaydg said:


> In as much as I am curious about Super record and I admire the aesthetic of its levers , the costs of adapting are there and quite substantial . My Zipp campy conversion hub is $176 , my road shoes have shimano cleats ( my 3 other bikes are shimano pedal equipped ) so I would probably throw in a new set of sidis into the equation to match the Campy pedals I would be getting if I go Record . I wouldnt want to put ultegra pedals on a campy build !
> 
> So , I think for this EP build I will aim for Di2. And for a added bell and whistle , a satellite shifter for the rear deraileur on the bar for climbing . It will address my gadget fetish , be compatible with my wheelsets both for bad weather training and my zipp set . The shifting should be a totally different and precise experience . It should also be blingy enough for the starbucks stop . Time to start hunting for it !
> 
> I will go Campy Super Record on my next bike ( theoretically the last , the dream bike ) . One day I will encounter a good deal on a Pegoretti BLE or Marcelo my size . When I do get it , it can have a Campy world of it's own . Campy group, pedals, sidi shoes and it's own wheels whereas my nags can stay shimano ( for now at least ).


Sheez, most people would consider a Colnago their dream bike. I know I do. I had been dreaming about it for over 21 years. I had been specing a Colnago out at my parent's old house in 1984 with Campy Super Record and had been using Nashbar and Performance bike catalogs and a hand written spreadsheet to come up with the final tally to figure out how many lawns I needed to mow. That was a lot of lawns. To show you how long ago it was, Nashbar and Performance actually carried Colnago, Pinarello, and DeRosa frames and Campy groupsets. Finally got my Colnago in 2006, and then several more after actually riding it. Now, I really want that dream bike in a Master XL in PR82. That might be as close as I can get to that dream bike from 1984 unless I find a decent Colnago Super in PR82.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

It is not that bad, I see often Zipp frehubs for sale for some $60-$70 a pair of Look Keo Carbons would be some $110

If you want Dura Ace go for it, but some time from now, don't say I didn't told you so


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Just a note, Salsa. I gave up the combo of Rotundos and Campagnolo hoods because I found it too difficult to reach the thumb shifters from the drops. Maybe I had the hoods too high up and did not experiment enough with tilt, hood height and stem length. Lovely bars, though. Very comfortable and great looks.


So I got the Rotundo Pro bars and setup the C-40 with them

the fit is great and no problem at all with the thumb shifters from the drops, this is on 10 speed Record though. 

I did a very short ride on it yesterday night to test it and it feels good, I will try to do a long one today before deciding to full ditch the RAMs and go Rotundos on all the bikes... because that would be a bit costly 

I'll post pics later on today.


----------

